# Datei per JS auf Festplatte speichern.



## chrizL (8. Apr 2005)

Hallo, ich habe vor, einen Link, den man anklickt, z.B. ein Bild oder eine Text-Datei, so zu programmieren, das bei Klick ein Menü aufgemacht wird, wie bei "Ziel speichern unter..."

kann mir da jmd helfen, wie ich sowas erstelle? Da ich selber nur wenig Ahnung von JS hab.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

chrizL


----------



## AlArenal (8. Apr 2005)

Zu dumm nur, dass dies kein JavaScript-Forum ist....


----------



## stev.glasow (8. Apr 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Student (8. Apr 2005)

Schau hier rein und versuche es umzubauen, wenn Du das unbedingt haben willst:
:arrow: http://www.jjam.de/JavaScript/Navigation/KontextMenue.html

Meiner Ansicht nach irgendwie überflüssig.


----------

